# Thanks DAE



## eschjw (Oct 10, 2016)

I just want to thank Tom Corbet from DAE for calling last week and giving us a early heads up about the situation at the Daytona Beach Regency. Tom called me even before the resort did. I hope that the resort weathered the storm ok.

We were able to make alternate plans and salvage our fall break vacation. Your excellent customer service is one the reasons we use DAE.

Joe


----------

